Ask HN: For privacy, would you use IE over Chrome? - jackallis
======
rajeshmr
IE is dead. Edge has replaced it. The defaults on Windows 10 settings is
questionable already - so my suggestion would be to use Firefox instead of
either chrome or IE/Edge. Brave is another choice (but it's built on chrome
browser engine blink).

------
noja
Firefox.

